# You know. That one song from that movie. (Jake La Botz)



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 13, 2019)

I seen him in a Music store in Seattle before he played in Rambo(Burma). In the movie he sang his song Wishing Well. His name is Jake La Botz. Very good blue artists

Here is his song Wishing Well made famous by Rambo


----------

